# Port Lincoln Breweries?



## jacknohe (4/11/12)

Hi All

I'm heading to Port Lincoln, SA for a wedding at the end of the month. I did a google search on Port Lincoln Breweries and nothing really jumped out. Anyone know of any I could visit and pick up some samples? Or if I can't visit, recommend a local drop I should pick up at a local bottle store?

Failing that, any pubs with craftbeer on tap? 

Sounding desperate now... :lol:


----------



## dicko (4/11/12)

I dont like being the messenger of bad news but, If coming to Port Lincoln get used to megaswill because that is all you will get.
You could try the local bottle shops for something "different" good luck!!
I ask one of the local bottle shops to get me some Rogers about three years ago.... Still waiting!!
Unfortunately this town sadly lacks any hint of any form of a craft brew industry and the pubs all have the normal brewery controlled fonts and taps and at this stage not one publican/manager will vary from that. You can get Coopers Pale Ale in most pubs.

On a better note Port Lincoln is one of the prettiest places in Australia and is a mecca of fun for tourists/visitors.
It has three wineries and a host of fine eateries as well as tours, shark diving, swim with tuna day trips, and plenty of fishing charters.
Well thats enough of my tourist monologue, I hope you enjoy the wedding.

Cheers


----------



## jacknohe (4/11/12)

Thanks mate. Confirms my Googling skills were ok.

Looks like I'll be Mega Swilling then... <_<


----------



## dicko (4/11/12)

jacknohe said:


> Thanks mate. Confirms my Googling skills were ok.
> 
> Looks like I'll be Mega Swilling then... <_<



Maybe the caterers at the wedding might have an interesting beer or two available at the reception.
If you are drving here and you come through Whyalla you can get some specialty beers in the bottlo of the New Whyalla Hotel on Gowrie ave. standard range little creatures james squires some english beers fat yak white rabbit etc etc...
Cheers


----------



## MitchyP (4/11/12)

I'm flying into Lincoln for business on Tuesday and flying out again Wednesday.

What's the best bottle shop to get a 6-er at?


----------



## einnebcj (4/11/12)

MitchyP said:


> I'm flying into Lincoln for business on Tuesday and flying out again Wednesday.
> 
> What's the best bottle shop to get a 6-er at?



Whichever one is in walking distance.....there is a bottle shop at the Grand Tasman Hotel and another at the Northern. Both are close to the foreshore but at opposing ends. These will likely be closest to you and as far as I'm aware - much the same.....several lacking in anything 'boutique'. There is another bottle-o on Mortlock Terrace out of the 'main' part of town.
As someone who grew up in Lincoln, spending a fair whack of time in the front bar of most of the pubs as a kid, and still has family there, I have seen Lincoln go through 3 beer phases - through the 70' and early 80's it was 'green death' - Southwark, followed by the West End draught phase (maybe a brief daliance with West End Gold) before moving into a splintered period of those who continued with West End and those who swapped to Coopers Pale Ale. As my step-dad and his mates have 'seniored' in their years they've even swapped to Coopers Mid strength beer. Not that I'm broadly generalising at all...I'd never do that!


----------



## MitchyP (4/11/12)

I'm staying at the Hotel Port Lincoln (Ricciutos) so I guess the bottle-o across the road is the best option then.


----------



## spog (4/11/12)

MitchyP said:


> I'm staying at the Hotel Port Lincoln (Ricciutos) so I guess the bottle-o across the road is the best option then.



yep...cheers....spog......


----------



## Spookism (22/9/15)

Necro-bump - but...

The Lincoln Hotel now has a decent supply of Craft Beers (as far as Port Lincoln goes).


----------



## spog (22/9/15)

Have heard that the Lincoln hotel has Prancing Pont on tap and in bottles in the bottlo across the road.


----------



## Dan2 (23/9/15)

spog said:


> Have heard that the Lincoln hotel has Prancing Pony on tap and in bottles in the bottlo across the road.


Single buy only - tried to buy a carton of their Amber to take to sea and they said they won't sell it by the box.
"Okay, I'll just grab a 6'er please"
- Nope - well not at 6-pk prices anyway.
S&W Pacific is available by the box though.


----------

